# IBS, Fibro, CFS...and then Costochondritis



## allison87

Has anyone heard of this chest wall pain, Costochondritis? I hadn't until last Saturday, when it came on as an attack, and I actually thought it _was_ a heart attack...anyway, the chest pain was absolutely terrible for a week. Couldn't really move without getting dizzy and nauseated and stabbing chest pains, but now it's gone down to not a constant pain, but briefly comes and goes. I read in some places that this isn't uncommon with Fibromyalgia. I think it will go away soon. What I'm kind of anxious to know is if it is a recurring condition...while I won't rush to the ER thinking it's a heart problem, I'll know what it is, but the pain completely interrupts life.


----------



## knothappy

Wow ithought i was the only person alive to have ibs fibro and costo.!!! i also have meniers and anxiety disorder. i am 67 so i really freak out when i get chest pain..had a lot of $$$$tests on my heart about 2 yrs ago so i try not to think i am having a heart attack when i get the awful pain.. ido nothave the money to go running to the er with every twinge!!!! I do think one disorder feeds off the other....i get the chest pain..panic about a heart attack...get IBS etc>>>still no dr offers a solution..i do fear one day i will chest pain,, think it it costo and it will be a heart attack...too late then!!!


----------



## Marissa123

I have costochondritis. I always thought it was an associated condition with fibromyalgia. I had costo for years before I got fibro. I get it several times a year. It's veryyyyy uncomfortable. It is not always so severe that you will feel like you are having a heart attack but it is not pleasant. Sorry you're hurting. Hope you have better days and feel better soon.


----------



## lakegirl815

allison87 said:


> Has anyone heard of this chest wall pain, Costochondritis? I hadn't until last Saturday, when it came on as an attack, and I actually thought it _was_ a heart attack...anyway, the chest pain was absolutely terrible for a week. Couldn't really move without getting dizzy and nauseated and stabbing chest pains, but now it's gone down to not a constant pain, but briefly comes and goes. I read in some places that this isn't uncommon with Fibromyalgia. I think it will go away soon. What I'm kind of anxious to know is if it is a recurring condition...while I won't rush to the ER thinking it's a heart problem, I'll know what it is, but the pain completely interrupts life.


Ok- nice to hear others who have IBS/ CFS and FibroM. are getting this too. Never put them all together? Hmmm. Good to hear.When you get an episode, skip the meds and go straight to Chiropractor who does "ART" (Active Release Technique) works wonders!! That's if you can find one in your area. I've been getting the costochondritits for about 5yrs now. Gets scary of course. My chiro has really helped me when it comes on.


----------

